
Ask HN: Employment Agreement, Assignment of Inventions - throwawaymyip
Employer wants me to sign a non-disclosure&#x2F;assignment of inventions agreement.<p>From the Inventions or Discoveries section: With respect to all inventive ideas originated or developed by me for Company’s business while in the employ of the Company or within a period of one (1) year after the termination of said employment, which relate to projects upon which I have worked during my employment, or to the business carried on or contemplated by Company, or as to which I have acquired information as a result of my employment, and all patents, copyrights or other intellectual property rights obtained on such inventive ideas: ...<p>Has anyone ever dealt with such a clause that wants to assign IP for stuff produced after employment? I think this is ridiculous. It&#x27;s like a hidden baked-in non-compete&#x2F;solicitation clause but much worse! I&#x27;m trying to get them to remove &quot;or within a period of one (1) year after the termination of said employment&quot; and replace with a non-compete clause instead.<p>UPDATE: I have been employed here for years. While auditing employee records they noticed some people where missing the agreement.
======
itamarst
Yeah, that seems terrible. Don't sign it.

Common obstacle to changes: "we'll have to get lawyer to vet everything, it'll
be a pain, can't you just sign?". I've hired lawyer (
[https://www.rexbaker.com/](https://www.rexbaker.com/)) in the past which
helps a lot with that.

Another common response: "our lawyer says it's fine". This is bullshit, it's a
company lawyer, of course they think it's fine.

------
pmiller2
Well, if you like your job, you'll probably have to sign it. Get a lawyer and
find out exactly what the implications are for you.

